# How many people will read a book more than once?



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to be strictly a one read per book person. I couldn't even imagine why someone would read something more than once. As I've gotten older, I find that I now enjoy reading my favorites repeatedly. I'd like to do a poll on this post, but haven't figured out how to add it. Any opinions?


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I re-read books I love all the time.  

In my opinion I think it might be a function of "Genre". As an example, I can't imagine re-reading a mystery where I already know "who done it".  However I re-read Tolkiens LOTR (Epic/Classic Fantasy) about once every couple of years as it's a world with good friends in it that I like to visit once in a while.

So for me it's genre related, I re-read good Sci-fi and Fantasy all the time.  I don't find myself re-reading my suspense, mysteries, action/thrillers all that much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I re-read books I love, especially if I just want something to relax. Even with a mystery or thriller, if the world and writing are good enough you can catch a lot of extra details on the second run through, and see how things fit together. It may sound sentimental but there are also a few books that are seasonal, which I tend to re-read at the same time evey year.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Anotherdreamer said:


> I used to be strictly a one read per book person. I couldn't even imagine why someone would read something more than once. As I've gotten older, I find that I now enjoy reading my favorites repeatedly. I'd like to do a poll on this post, but haven't figured out how to add it. Any opinions?


I think most of us will re-read a book we love, sometimes twice, sometimes more; just like a movie.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I re-read books dozens of times - sometimes all the way through, sometimes just paragraphs or scenes that I particularly enjoyed. Some old favourites I could probably recite word-perfect, but that won't stop me reading them again either!

Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A pretty extensive discussion on this can be found in this topic: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,116312.0.html

PS: When I was in my late teens and twenties, I used to read _The Lord of the Rings_ yearly, usually during Xmas vacation. That later became superseded by Zelazny's "Amber" series, which I've probably read at least two dozen times, if not three dozen. For less compelling novels, there are more than I could call to mind right now that I've read at least twice, usually because the writing and characters are good enough that it does not matter that I know how it ends, just as I can watch a good movie several times, even though I know they haven't changed the ending (unless maybe it's a George Lucas re-issue?  ).


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I read Tolkien and CS Lewis every couple of years or so. A select few others, too. There are a lot of other ones I'd like to read again, but I just have so many TBR's that I can never get around to them.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't re-read books all that often, with a few exceptions of some of my favorites: Tolkien, C.J. Cherryh, Asimov, Pratchett, maybe a couple others. I like to wait long enough to have forgotten quite a lot.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I voted only a select few, but maybe should have said a lot. I do reread a lot, but only a select few. 

A lot of what I reread are mysteries. Knowing whodunit makes no difference because the reason I reread them is that I enjoy the characters and setting. For instance, I reread most of Dick Francis' books every five years or so, have reread all Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak books at least once, and the C.S. Harris St. Cyr books, which I only discovered a couple of years ago once already. James Herriott and books like his are others, and there are a few special romances I've reread.


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm beginning to reread, mostly because I forgot such an incredible amount of the story.  I'm also beginning to listen to books that I read a few years ago.  Amazing how different the experience can be.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

On my birthday I re-read a schmaltzy titled book called _The Little Shepherd of Kingdom Come_, by John Fox. I first read it when I was 12, and I count it as one of those life-changing books. It's very sad. Still makes me tear up.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

In the 55+ years I've been reading, there are hundreds of books I've read more than once. There are a few authors I re-read moderately frequently, such as Rex Stout, Clifford Simak, and Chad Oliver.

If I made the statement that I've been re-reading books more frequently of late because I don't care for the style or subject matter of most of the more 'modern' books, it's not the entire story, but contains some truth.

Mike


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Libby13 said:


> mostly because I forgot such an incredible amount of the story.


I'm lucky, I guess, because after I read a book I only remember whether it was well-written and how it made me feel. If it made me feel wonderful, I'll re-read it when I'm in the mood-- maybe a year or more later. It's the same way with me for movies. If I love a movie, I'll watch it again and again.
My all time favorite book to re-read is Diana Gabaldon's Outlander. I think I've read it maybe four times, and each time I really enjoy it. Funny, but I've never felt compelled to reread the other books in Outlander series-- only the first, even though I've like them all. Go figure.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to reread my favorites but then I got a Kindle and my to-read list exploded and now I think as much as I loved a book, there are too many other good books out there and not enough time to read them in - I can't waste precious time rereading! So at the moment, I can't imagine rereading anything. Maybe that will change again in the future, who knows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my favorites that I re-read periodically.  I always notice stuff I don't remember from prior reads.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I reread a lot and the genre doesn't matter. There are two books I reread as soon as I'd finished them as in turn last page and go back to first page. And no, they weren't classics. One was a romance with a bit of mystery and the other was a very humorous mystery.


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

I will read a novel more than once if it's very good and years have passed since I read it last. I've re-read some of my favourite books from when I was very young to see if I still like them. It's amazing how different they seem now I'm a different age with different experience, but I do still like them, which is a relief. I don't usually re-read novels, though, which is a pity in a way as good books can be even better on a second reading. In my work I have to read each novel at least four times. It's wonderful. Writers have put in so much that we miss on a first reading. It always makes me think what a pity it is we don't read fiction a few times. I do re-read poetry. I find each poem gets better from the second reading on.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

As a child, I loved Karen and With Love From Karen by Marie Killilea.  These books inspired my 30 years paediatric nursing years.  Unfortunately, I have been unable to find a digital copy and the paper copies I have are falling apart from many re-reads.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've always re-read books. Pre-Kindle, it was usually because I had a finite number of books. Now, it's so easy to get books, and I snap them up if I see a good price, so my TBR pile shows no sign of being depleted in my lifetime. But I still find myself wanting to go back to a few favorites to visit from time to time.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I used to reread my favorites but then I got a Kindle and my to-read list exploded and now I think as much as I loved a book, there are too many other good books out there and not enough time to read them in - I can't waste precious time rereading! So at the moment, I can't imagine rereading anything. Maybe that will change again in the future, who knows.


I don't know that I've ever reread a book. There are too many books out there that I will never get to as it is, so I choose not to reread anything. I mostly read mystery/suspense so once I know how it ends I don't think I would enjoy reading it again even if I enjoyed the characters. I've thought about going back and reading some of my favorites from about 20-25 years ago, but I'm afraid they won't live up to my memories. You know, like those shows you remember from childhood as being so awesome and then you go back to watch them now and wonder why you thought they were so wonderful?! They were wonderful because of where you were in life at that time, so I prefer to leave them there. On the other hand, my daughter rereads all of her favorites multiple times a year.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to re-read books. For example, I would re-read the Harry Potter books when a new movie came out. There are some I would like to re-read now, but with so many new books out there, I just feel like I can't take the time to re-read. Maybe one of these days I'll be caught up and can re-read some of my favorites.


----------



## Gaia Revane (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got a whole list of books that I go back and re-read at least once a year that I really liked. Unfortunately, as I read more new books that I want to add to it, it's growing so big that I probably won't have time to re-read anything ever again! 

Seriously though, I re-read the James Bond novels at least once a year, and there are a couple of books by Stephen King that I keep finding myself returning to over and over.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

There are a number of books that I go back to periodically.  I'm with Libby and Donna -- often I find myself remembering that a book was a terrific read, remembering the thrust of the story, but not retaining quite a few plot details.

My memory used to be excellent for such things, but not so much any more.  Terrific scenes, good bits of description or comments, some passages of dialogue -- these things stick, but not necessarily the whole story line.  But I haven't forgotten where I live yet, so I'm not too worried.  Yet.

In the meantime, there's Evelyn Waugh's comment: "It is very pleasant losing one's memory.  One can read old favorites with breathless curiosity."


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm drawn to Jane Austen books during the holiday season. With all of my siblings living overseas, I think it's a touchstone for family, warmth, and camaraderie. Whatever. Every year I read those books.


----------



## Tshoe (Jan 31, 2013)

Constantly. I do try to always have a new book on hand that I haven't read before so I'm not stale-mating myself, but I will constantly go back and reread my favorites over and over and over.  My favorite classics, like Jane Eyre, Pride and Prejudice, Anne of Green Gables, etc., I've read a couple hundred times each.  Harry Potters (yes, all seven), I've read at LEAST 50 times...  When you find a good book, bask in it...


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to re-read books all the time, especially the Harry Potter series! But now I tend to just read a book once, even if I loved it! I'm also not typically a sequel person. I like stand alone stories, and then moving onto something else!


----------



## christopherruz (May 5, 2012)

I reread old books almost as often as I pick up new books. Some of my paperbacks have been read near to death - The Stars My Destination, Perdido St Station, The Forever War, Lord of the Rings, Feet of Clay, American Gods...


----------



## Anita Coleman (Jan 27, 2013)

My books are like my friends and I love to visit with, that is, re-read, all the time. Just wish there was more time.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess Kindle Girl and I are the black sheep of the bunch. I can't recall ever reading a book more than once, not even my faves.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rachellevr (Feb 2, 2013)

I have reread some of my favorites. I find often non-fiction books that are really compelling will draw me back, usually after talking to a friend or recommending them. I sometimes feel empty at the end of a great book, like no other book will be able to fill the void so I reread until a suitable candidate is discovered.


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a tendency to skim books with the strategy that it will be easier to forget the content and make it more fun to re-read after some time has passed.


----------



## Kaye Wilkinson Barley (Feb 8, 2013)

A love to re-read my old favorites.  It's like having a visit with a friend I haven't seen in a while.

some of my favorite re-reads include Margaret Maron's books and Louise Penny's books.  Also, old childhood favorites such as The Secret Garden.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

I just noticed this when I was in the Go To Book thread, but I re-read things _all the time_. The more I think about it, the more books I have read two, three, half-a-dozen times--and intend to read again.

It's a cyclical thing for me, I think--I go through times where I'm just not up for the stress of a new story, as odd as that sounds. I'll reach for something I've read before, but not too recently--knowing how it'll all turn out takes the stress out of it. And at other times I'll go trolling for something new to read.

Yeah, I know. Weird.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SandraMiller said:


> I just noticed this when I was in the Go To Book thread, but I re-read things _all the time_. The more I think about it, the more books I have read two, three, half-a-dozen times--and intend to read again.
> 
> It's a cyclical thing for me, I think--I go through times where I'm just not up for the stress of a new story, as odd as that sounds. I'll reach for something I've read before, but not too recently--knowing how it'll all turn out takes the stress out of it. And at other times I'll go trolling for something new to read.
> 
> Yeah, I know. Weird.


I often re-read after a series of unsatisfying first-time reads, knowing from the get-go that I will enjoy the re-read. And since I've evolved over the years into a rather picky reader, the re-reads seem to come more often now.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I often re-read after a series of unsatisfying first-time reads, knowing from the get-go that I will enjoy the re-read. And since I've evolved over the years into a rather picky reader, the re-reads seem to come more often now.


I can sympathize with that, too. The most recent thing I re-read was Stephen Donaldson's Mordant's Need books, after a couple attempts at some new fantasy stuff left me cold. I knew I'd like those--I liked them the last five times I read them, after all


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't re-read books. My reading time is limited, and there are too many good books on my Kindle waiting to be enjoyed. I don't watch movies more than once either.


I hope you at least listen to good songs more than once?


----------



## dalton_wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

I often re-read many of my old favorites. It usually happens after I've read several books that, for whatever reason, have left me unsatisfied--whether it be endings I didn't like, favorite characters dying off, or just not well-written or adequately imagined. There _are_ a lot of good books out there, but there are also a lot that aren't quite so good. Luckily, I can always go back to those few dozen books and I know i'm going to enjoy them. Like Kaye Wilkinson Barley said previously, "It's like having a visit with a friend I haven't seen in a while." 
No matter how the world is treating me, I have no doubt those old friends are going to let me in for a nice long chat, feed me a fine dinner and eventually allow me to dream in the soft bed of their spare bedroom under the warmth of their grandmother's hand-made quilt.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mark Twain said it best - great literature is a book you want to re-read.  Sounds pretty non-specific, doesn't it?  The old boy was saying that any writing can be great if it connects with you.  If a book connects, then you'll want to re-read, re-think about it, re-enjoy it.  That idea must drive up the wall those pedants who ruin great books for their students by forcing them to read what they ought to discover by surprise.  And then want to re-read.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't re-read often. It has nothing to do with books being great literature or not. Its just that I want to read another book next I haven't read yet. I am on this quest of reading as many stories as I can.  . Every time I finish a great book I get exited with the hunt for the next great one.  

There are a few books I re-read, just like there are some movies I like to re-watch, but as a general rule, I want something new for my next read. 

Now I have re-read some books that I initially read in german. Not sure if that counts as pure re-read though. I experienced the books differently in each language. Not something I'll ever be able to explain though in a million years.


----------



## AuthorJotter (Feb 24, 2013)

I re-read some books, but it is rare.  Usually where the world written about is more complex.  With some books there are details or nuances you pick up on a re-read that you didn't before.  I have saved books with plans to re-read them, but agree with comment above that the access to so many books on e-reader causes a tension...do you read something new or re-read an old friend?


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

AuthorJotter said:


> I re-read some books, but it is rare. Usually where the world written about is more complex. With some books there are details or nuances you pick up on a re-read that you didn't before. I have saved books with plans to re-read them, but agree with comment above that the access to so many books on e-reader causes a tension...do you read something new or re-read an old friend?


It is rare for me to re-read a book.

Two that come to mind as having read more than twice:

Koontz's "Dark Rivers Of The Heart", emotional and intense.


Ralph Cotton's "Powder River", great historic western humor.


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

All the Adventures of Asterix....


----------



## ~Kimelia~ (Feb 27, 2013)

I like to read science fiction and fantasy novels. I always read my favorites more than once, many of them several times!


----------



## Beez (Feb 17, 2013)

I've read a few of my favorite books more than once. I'll do it again too, even though they almost never have the same impact as the first time around.


----------



## Beez (Feb 17, 2013)

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't re-read books. My reading time is limited, and there are too many good books on my Kindle waiting to be enjoyed. I don't watch movies more than once either.


For this very reason I rarely read series books. Though I've read a few, they waste too much time, when I could be getting into something else.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a few favorites I've read a few times, but only a handful.

I don't read nearly as much as most on here (usually 20 some books a year) and there's just too much stuff I'd love to read for the first time to do much re-reading.

I do rewatch movies a lot as that's my top hobbie, and it's a 2 hour (or less) time commitment most of the time.  Where as I'm not a super fast reader and really only read a chapter or two a night so it can take me 2 weeks to a month to get through a novel depending on length.  Sometimes faster if I really get sucked in and make more time to read.


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

I do! I re-read all the time, but I don't think I've ever re-read straight from beginning to end. I just jump into my favorite scenes. There are some really well-written books that you can discover something new and interesting upon another re-reading.

Mysteries are an exception--there's no fun when you know who the killer is. I wish there's a Memory Charm available so I can read my Agatha Christies again without any prior knowledge.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

A book can "change" on the second or even third reading. You might notice subtle details that you missed on your first run, and if you go back and read a book much later in life, the story can feel different because of how you yourself changed over the years.


----------



## Sara Marzougui (Mar 6, 2013)

I have read Nora Ephron's books so many times. She makes me laugh so much and that's what I love about her writing. She is my inspiration! 

I have also read the book I wrote several times - the pleasure of proof reading! By the 10th time, I was ready to break my computer and delete the entire document.


----------



## charlie51923 (Mar 4, 2013)

“I can’t imagine a man really enjoying a book and reading it only once.”
― C.S. Lewis


----------



## Nicolai Grunnet (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't imagine I'd ever get to the point where I'll read the same book once a year, like some of my friends have it with, say, Lord of the Rings.
I still take great joy, however, in reading "Guards! Guards!" from time to time, especially since I know it inside out by now. I think it really depends on the book in question, as about a year ago I went to the library and found all the books I cherished during my childhood. I was honestly surprised at how much they still meant to me, and how amazing it was that they scared me then (I had a thing for horror) and still to this day conjured up a faint dread in me.

Then again, it might be a gamble. Some of them were good, but far from as good as they I remember. I somehow wish I'd just left them on the shelf and kept the memory instead. That, and of course it's also a matter of time. If I'm pressed, I'd rather read something new.


----------



## D.M.Harris (Mar 2, 2013)

I love re-reading my favorites. Though I'm told, I'm weird because after I read a book once (maybe twice) I will read random passages I liked a lot. I've probably read LOTR 1000 times  just by reading random passages.


----------



## L M May (Mar 14, 2013)

Anotherdreamer said:


> I used to be strictly a one read per book person. I couldn't even imagine why someone would read something more than once. As I've gotten older, I find that I now enjoy reading my favorites repeatedly. I'd like to do a poll on this post, but haven't figured out how to add it. Any opinions?


I was exactly the same - I used to have a great memory - and the idea of reading a book again was quite preposterous to me. But as I have gotten older I am finding I really enjoying reading certain books again, sometimes for nostalgic reasons, sometimes because I don't remember them very well. And sometimes out of curiosity - for example, if a book has some amazing twists and turns I might read it again so that I can see them from a different perspective.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I re-read books a lot, but they mostly tend to be books from my childhood... something to snuggle up with and forget about the world. Having said that, I like re-reading romance novels quite a bit, because they somehow never get old when the chemistry between two characters is written convincingly.


----------



## lindakovicskow (Jan 15, 2013)

When my daughters entered High School, I checked out their reading lists and revisited many of the classics. I had forgotten many of the details inside these fabulous books and thoroughly enjoyed myself the second time around!


----------



## bonnerauthor (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I have read my way through the Hornblower series probably three times.  A lot of people probably found these a chore as there is a lot of boat and sailing vernacular in these and if you don't know your water butt from a foresail stay, then I can see where they wouldn't appeal.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

My 12-year-old niece is re-reading _Catching Fire_ in preparation for the movie release.

Me, I'll re-read a book from time to time to learn tricks the writer used, if I was too busy enjoying the story to notice how the writer did it the first time.



D.M.Harris said:


> I love re-reading my favorites. Though I'm told, I'm weird because after I read a book once (maybe twice) I will read random passages I liked a lot. I've probably read LOTR 1000 times just by reading random passages.


I do this too!


----------



## L M May (Mar 14, 2013)

dalton_wolf said:


> I often re-read many of my old favorites. It usually happens after I've read several books that, for whatever reason, have left me unsatisfied--whether it be endings I didn't like, favorite characters dying off, or just not well-written or adequately imagined. There _are_ a lot of good books out there, but there are also a lot that aren't quite so good. Luckily, I can always go back to those few dozen books and I know i'm going to enjoy them. Like Kaye Wilkinson Barley said previously, "It's like having a visit with a friend I haven't seen in a while."
> No matter how the world is treating me, I have no doubt those old friends are going to let me in for a nice long chat, feed me a fine dinner and eventually allow me to dream in the soft bed of their spare bedroom under the warmth of their grandmother's hand-made quilt.


Oh - I do that too. I go through stages where I just can't seem to get into anything I try to read and end up picking a paperback up off my shelf.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a few books that I read regularly, maybe half a dozen.

Some of them, the shorter ones, I save for flights so I can read the whole thing before I land. Others are more nostalgic reads, just because I love them, such as Stephen King's The Stand.

Two shorter books I'll often take on a flight are John Wyndham's The Chrysalids or Stephen King's Carrie.


----------



## Evelyn15102 (Feb 18, 2013)

I re-read old favorites often (Lord of the Rings is one trilogy I've read at least 10 times). As my perspective on life changes as I get older, I get something different out of the books I read and re-read. It's almost like visiting with an old friend and seeing how they've changed over time.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

I rarely do these days because I have so many new ones to read, but I used to re-read occaisonally. Anything I re-read or think I might one day, if  I ever have time again, has something special to it, something psychologically or metaphysically deep and/or has beautiful prose.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I've done it a very few times, usually with a number of years between the reading. I've re-read books I read when I was very young since my perspective is different now. 

Usually, I'm always trying to move on to new things and don't look back. 

I think there is merit in re-reading, finding new nuances and texture missed the first time around, but time's a factor for me.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

In my whole life, there are maybe twenty books that I've read a second time. In each case, it was because I _*(YIKES!!!)*_ had nothing else to read. And in each case it was several years between re-reads.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've re-read many books many times.  Can't even say how many times I've read "The Count of Monte Cristo" and "In Search of the Castaways" and "Harry Potter" (US and UK versions!) and "Wuthering Heights." There are several more.  There are even Agatha Christie books I've read more than once because even though I know who did it I find her plotting to be fascinating ("The Murder of Roger Ackroyd," for example.  And it holds up!)  You can't possibly grasp everything there is to grasp from a book by reading it only once.  It would be like listening to a Beethoven Symphony just once.  Simply not possible.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Way too many new books out there to read.  I've already "been there done that" and don't re-read.  I realize I'm in the minority.

Same thing with movies.....I don't re-watch them either, no matter how much I love them.  You can't ever get back that first time, IMHO.


----------



## editor_maki (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to read books multiple times, but sadly now between pastoring, running a business, and writing my own books I'm lucky if I have time to read a book once!


----------



## ramsey_isler (Jul 11, 2011)

I re-read books after a few years have passed. The books don't change, but my perspective on their contents often does.

A prime example is _Ender's Game_. I read it as a youth, and enjoyed it. But later I discovered Orson Scott Card's rather, shall we say "questionable", political and religious beliefs. So I went back and read the stories with a different context in mind.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I re-read books and would do so more often except there are so many new ones out there. So many books, so little time.

Some books are just like friends...so much to offer. Who would just toss them aside and leave them as only a memory?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Books I really enjoy, I'll read more than once. Sometimes I'll go back and re-read specific chapters or sections.

I also listen to audiobooks more than once.


----------



## jaywatkins (Apr 18, 2013)

I try to re-read "The Walking Drum" every winter.  I sometimes will substitute it with "Jubal", both Louis Lamour novels.


----------



## 46907 (Jun 7, 2011)

I re-read books I love, Lord of the Rings, the Amber Chronicles, the Phoenix Trilogy. I ended up reading a lot of books to my kids that I'd read before, so I guess that counts too. I've found with a re-read new insights to the story that I missed the first go around. That's from reading too fast. It's like sitting down with an old friend and have almost the same discussion. As you get older, what you read can have a completely different meaning than when you first read it as a teen. I recommend it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have read a few books more than once. It's a conflict for me to read the same book again, when there are so many new books that I have not read, but I have enjoyed the experience, so it is worth it.


----------



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

Adrian Howell said:


> A book can "change" on the second or even third reading. You might notice subtle details that you missed on your first run, and if you go back and read a book much later in life, the story can feel different because of how you yourself changed over the years.


Hit the nail square on the chops there. I re-read pretty much the entire Terry Pratchett Discworld series about once every 2-3 years. They were profound and funny first-time and whenever I want writing inspiration this is where I return. Joyous!


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

Anotherdreamer said:


> I used to be strictly a one read per book person. I couldn't even imagine why someone would read something more than once.


It depends on the book. If the book is well and interesting, then anyone will read it more than once. I personally read the books once but the book which is interesting, then I read the book more than once. Whenever I feel bad, then I read the books and refresh my mind.


----------



## SoHo79 (Apr 26, 2013)

I never read a book I liked more than once, because a second read is never as good as the first and I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Only a select few.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

I think I've read most of the books I own more than once; some of them I've reread a *lot*. I think I've read The 39 Steps about fifteen times since I was ten, for example. Love that book


----------



## MarkBastable (Apr 20, 2013)

This has been touched on by a couple of people in the thread - one of the most interesting things about books is that you can chart the changes in yourself by reading a novel more than once.

For instance, when I first read Robertson Davies' _The Deptford Trilogy_, I was eighteen, and I loved it. I read it again a decade later, and I still loved it - but I loved different things about it. I now read it about every ten years , and my appreciation of it alters each time. Characters whom I didn't like much become favourites. Passages that I thought were unnecessary become vital. The text is just the same - but I'm changing.

I also like to read - and I try to write - books in which repeated readings reveal significances and foreshadowings that can only be fully appreciated when you know where the story's going. I like that moment when the reader goes, "Ah - I didn't see that the first time. Got it."


----------



## Y. K. Greene (Jan 26, 2011)

Over and over and over again. I sometimes go on "find the book" binges where I try to locate books from my youth I remember borrowing from various libraries - even children's books aren't exempt from an occasional urge to reread them. 

Books were some of my very first, my most constant, companions. I would be a poor friend indeed if I just used them up to toss them aside in favor of the next, newer, model. 

That isn't to say I reread every - single - book I've ever read. Just the special ones. The ones that stick in my hurt and tickle my mind across the years. There are, admittedly, quite a lot of them.


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

I have read a few over again. That was years apart. I appreciate the classics a second time. My book can be read two times. One of the times should be with the music cues. Reads differently with music. More intense.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

I rarely ever re-read books. Basically, I feel like that's time I could spend reading something new. I'm pretty much the same way with movies, but I tend to watch those more than once because someone else - houseguest, family member, etc. - will want to see them.

In short, I can probably count on one hand the number of books I've read twice, and there are only two that come to mind immediately: Barry Hughart's brilliant fantasy _Bridge of Birds_, and _Dracula_. (The latter I read once as a kid, then again in college because it was required for a class.)


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I would add myself to the list of those who can re-read a book because of a terrible memory. If it's been a couple of years it's like I'm reading it for the first time.

As a teen I read and re-read Robert Heinlein's books, which had a huge impact on me. I'm afraid to re-read them now, as an adult - I'm worried some of his views on gender and politics would bother me in a way they didn't then, and tarnish the faded memory.


----------



## RobinBreyer (May 12, 2013)

For me there are two types of good. There are outstanding stories that for whatever reason I won't touch again. To give you an idea, the movie Schindler's List would fall into this category. These are truly outstanding and I would rate them very high and recommend them to others, but I am not likely to ever pick them up again. The second are equally outstanding, but they have depth and are like old friends or favorite vacation destinations and I will go back to them over and over again. Isaac Asimove, Anne McCaffrey, and J.R.R. Tolkien all have that quality to their stories. I lost track of how many times I'd read the Robot/Empire/Foundation, Pern, or Middle Earth series.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

My problem is I sometimes get obsessive about a book and will re-read it until I have it practically memorized. Actually, I love it when I find a book like that.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to re-read books over and over again. Then, I started writing, instead of just reading, and got involved in my drug genre-of-choice's community. That started me reading more widely. And _then_, I got a Kindle and that really expanded my reading choices. I rarely re-read a book unless I'm participating in a book club that's reading it and I need a refresher.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I will read books over and over again, especially when I'm in the middle of my own books. I like to read something I don't have to think too hard about when I'm working through my own plots.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

I used to reread books over and over, but much less so now. Partly that's because my unread books pile is so huge that to reread something is to deny reading something else. And partly because I have so much less free time. So now I really only reread the last book in a series just before the next book comes out, as a refresher.


----------

